# Droid bionic



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

How is the Droid bionic? Is it fast and slick? I wanna buy it and leave the Thunderbolt behind but not so sure till I get y'all feedback. I'm sure it better when rooted and all that but let me know really debating.

Thanks.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

I love my Bionic, currently running Gummy 1.0.1(http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20162-bionicbeta-041912/). But if I could go back and wait, I would've gone with the Razor or Razor Maxx. As much hate as Moto gets for locking their bootloaders(believe me, I'm one of them), I feel Moto builds quality phones. You could get the G Nexus(Samsung) but I don't like their phones, their builds are not as solid. Again, this is just my opinion and I'm sure others will swear by xxx brand, but ultimately you have to be happy with the phone you'll be stuck with for the next two years.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

kr8os71 said:


> I love my Bionic, currently running Gummy 1.0.1(http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20162-bionicbeta-041912/). But if I could go back and wait, I would've gone with the Razor or Razor Maxx. As much hate as Moto gets for locking their bootloaders(believe me, I'm one of them), I feel Moto builds quality phones. You could get the G Nexus(Samsung) but I don't like their phones, their builds are not as solid. Again, this is just my opinion and I'm sure others will swear by xxx brand, but ultimately you have to be happy with the phone you'll be stuck with for the next two years.


 yea I hate moto bootloaders too it nothing like HTC bootloaders. I had a DX and I just didn't like the boot strap that I had to buy in the market. I came from Droid incredible to the Thunderbolt now I just want something different. My upgrade is 3 month away I think ill just wait. But I don't like the G Nex I just not diggin the style they should of made it look like the actual skyrocket or the note in some way. The resaon I wanted to try Bionic cuz there ICS build in most parts I know they got it near as possible... HTC just taking for ever to get ICS on the Thunderbolt. Thanks for your opinion.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------

